#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Rural Bliss for sale in Mae Taeng

## thailazer

Selling our property and house here in Mae Taeng.      Modern style house with hot/cold running water in PP-R plumbing and western standard electric.    ADSL internet with WiFi.   Two story house with two large bedrooms and one small maids quarters.   Open studio on second floor.  Two baths and one AC in the master bedroom which also has a walk-in closet.      Property is 2.7 rai in size (chanote land) and includes a fish pond and several fruit trees.    No neighbors for several hundred meters so it is a very private setting with lots of birds and nature to watch.   Headed to the USA so we are leaving it partially furnished.   Just a bit over 30 km to Chiang Mai so it is a quick trip to the city when you need to go in.    Selling price is 4.8 million baht but we will certainly consider any offer.      Will post photos as soon as Flickr starts to load properly again.

----------


## palexxxx

> Selling our property and house here in Mae Taeng.      Modern style house with hot/cold running water in PP-R plumbing and western standard electric.    ADSL internet with WiFi.   Two story house with two large bedrooms and one small maids quarters.   Open studio on second floor.  Two baths and one AC in the master bedroom which also has a walk-in closet.      Property is 2.7 rai in size (chanote land) and includes a fish pond and several fruit trees.    No neighbors for several hundred meters so it is a very private setting with lots of birds and nature to watch.   Headed to the USA so we are leaving it partially furnished.   Just a bit over 30 km to Chiang Mai so it is a quick trip to the city when you need to go in.    Selling price is 4.8 million baht but we will certainly consider any offer.      Will post photos as soon as Flickr starts to load properly again.



Sounds good,  I'd be interested in seeing the photos.

----------


## thailazer

Here is the house and the history of the pond can be found at https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...xperience.html

----------


## thailazer

Aerial view of the property.   2 rai, 300 talang of land with chanote deeds.   No neighbors nearby so a very quiet and private place to live.

----------


## thailazer

A typical sunrise for your morning coffee.

----------


## Thaimato

Yeeeow! That looks like a really nice place! Hope ya get it sold very quickly, too. 
Unfortunately, I don't have that sort of cash available...

Good luck! :Smile:

----------


## Thaimato

Seems my reply has vanished (?), so here goes again....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

That looks like a real nice place - and I'd certainly think of buying it (if I had that kind of money - which I definitely haven't!).  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Anyway, good luck, mate - and I hope it goes quick!








....there, now that wasn't painful, was it.  ::chitown::

----------

